# How to freeze green peanuts????



## Spotlite (Oct 31, 2014)

Picked up way to many and need to freeze. Do I need to boil first or just freeze as is? They're already washed and clean.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 31, 2014)

You probably could blanch and freeze them, as they are just a glorified butterbean.

I always boil them and freeze them in portion sizes because I never know when a craving is going to be flung on me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> You probably could blanch and freeze them, as they are just a glorified butterbean.
> 
> _*I always boil them and freeze them in portion sizes because I never know when a craving is going to be flung on me.*_


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks. They are blanched and frozen now. Wasn't sure if you could freeze green without blanching, boiling etc.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 3, 2014)

you can but they will be dry when you try to use them. depending how long you freeze them. We go ahead and boil ours to taste and freeze them and we always take some to the canning plant. They last forever


----------



## ebryant (Nov 3, 2014)

If you freeze them in air tight bags they will last about 6 months. I take them out and soak in a bowl of water with a plate on top of them overnight. Taste good as fresh. No need to blanch.


----------

